

Close your laptop - r00k
http://codeulate.com/2012/06/close-your-fucking-laptop/

======
frou_dh
> You are not a badass multi-tasking motherfucker. You are a rude, not-paying-
> attention, asshole. You are disrespecting the speaker’s effort and
> distracting those around you.

Agreed. I've also seen possibly the worst mutation of this: a live "tweet
wall" projector being filled with memes and inside jokes by these people in
realtime. Jesus wept.

------
thenewgreen
What about people that take notes on their laptop? They exist, they are
strange I'll admit but they exist.

~~~
waqf
Strange for taking notes, or strange for thinking that a laptop is a suitable
tool for that?

------
user49598
tldr: Close your laptop, it's rude. Unless your intention is to be rude, then
it's cool.

OP seems super judgmental and a bit narcissistic.

~~~
batista
"Super judgmental" for saying to close your laptop during a conference talk?

This is common, fucking, courtesy. I cannot even fathom how one would find
that "narcissistic".

The part about "opening them" if the presentation is boring, though, is
problematic. Who is to call that?

~~~
mikeash
I don't care what my audience gets up to. If I'm less interesting than their
browser, that's my problem, not theirs. If I'm half interesting but they need
a distraction, then I'd much rather have them pay half attention while on
their laptop than pay full attention and finish up my talk bored to tears.

